# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Matkakortilla matkustaminen halpenee Helsingissä

## RSS

Matkakortilla ostettujen Helsingin sisäisten lippujen hinnat alenevat vappuna. Aikuisten 30 päivän kausilippu maksaa 1.5. alkaen 41,20 euroa eli 1,60 euroa vähemmän kuin aiemmin. Kausiliput halpenevat keskimäärin 3,7 prosenttia.

Matkakortilla ostettujen arvolippujen hinnat laskevat yli 9 prosenttia. Aikuisten arvolippu maksaa muutoksen jälkeen 1,65 euroa ja raitiovaunuarvolippu 1,24 euroa.

Sen sijaan kuljettajalta ostettavan kertalipun hinta nousee 2,20 eurosta 2,50 euroon. Lasten kertalippu kallistuu 1,10 eurosta 1,20 euroon. Myös yhden, kolmen ja viiden vuorokauden matkailijalippujen hinnat nousevat. Kännykkälipun sekä automaatista ostettujen kerta- ja raitiovaunulippujen hinnat säilyvät ennallaan.

Helsingin kaupunginvaltuusto päätti hinnoista keskiviikkona 1.4. Alennuksen mahdollistaa valtion myöntämä tuki suurten kaupunkien joukkoliikenteelle. Helsinki käyttää tukea lisäksi liikennetarjonnan lisäämiseen ja turvallisuuden parantamiseen.

Eri lippulajien hintasuhteiden muuttaminen perustuu Helsingin pitkän aikavälin tariffipolitiikkaan. HKL:n selvitysten mukaan kausi- ja arvolippujen hintoja alentamalla ja kertalippujen hintoja korottamalla voidaan parantaa joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä ja lisätä matkustajamääriä.

Valtaosa matkustajista hyötyy nyt toteutettavista muutoksista. Helsingin joukkoliikennematkoista kaksi kolmasosaa tehdään kausilipuilla, 15 prosenttia arvolipuilla ja viisi prosenttia kertalipuilla.

*Hinnanalennusta myös etukäteen korttinsa ladanneille*
HKL hyvittää hinnanalennuksen takautuvasti niille asiakkaille, jotka ovat ladanneet matkakortille kautta ennen hinnanalennusta. Hyvitys annetaan HKL:n palvelupisteessä uuden kauden latauksen yhteydessä lataamalla asiakkaan kortille arvoa, jota voi käyttää esimerkiksi kauden maksuun.

Hyvityksen saa täysistä 30 päivän jaksoista. Aikuisten normaalihintaisesta kausilipusta hyvitys on 1,60 euroa 30 päivältä.

Hyvitys maksetaan asiakkaan pyynnöstä, kun palvelupisteessä ladataan kortille uusi kausi. Hyvitys pitää hakea kahden kuukauden kuluessa siitä, kun vanhalla hinnalla ostettu kausi on päättynyt.


Helsingin lippujen hinnat 1.5.2009 alkaen (pdf): Liite 472



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## GT8N

Melko teennäinen tämä hintojenalennus, onhan lippujen hintoja nostettu lähes poikkeuksetta vuosittain. Myöskin kausilippujen alennus on niin marginaalinen, ettei ainakaan uusista käyttäjistä ole pelkoa.

Matkailijalippujen hintojenkorotus on myös tyhmää, Tampereella nuori matkustaa vuorokauden neljällä eurolla, niin Helsingissä "vain" hintaan 6,80.

Jos oikeasti haluttaisiin lisää käyttäjiä, tulisi ensinnäkin jouda järkevä lippujärjestelmä, jossa on useita eri lipputyyppejä. Tällainen järkevä lipputuote oli mm. kimppalippu, joka oli järkevä vaihtoehto pienelle ryhmälle. Enää sellaistakaan tarvitse käyttää.

----------


## LateZ

Peruslippujen pitäisi olla niin halpoja, ettei tarvita kauheata matkalippuviidakkoa siihen rinnalle. Lastenlipun ikärajaksi pitäisi muuttaa taas 4-11 v. ja aikuisen tulisi saada kuljettaa maksutta mukanaan kaksi alle nelivuotiasta lasta. 12-20 -vuotiaille pitäisi myydä matkakortilla nuorisolippu hyvällä alennuksella. Nykyään 25-vuotiaat matkustavat lastenlipulla, kun tuo 16-17 vuotta on usein hankala ikä arvioida ulkonäöstä. Henkilökohtainen nuorisolippu matkakortilla ratkaisisi tuonkin ongelman.   Itse soisin kausilipuista luovuttavan tyystin, aktiivinen matkustaminen niillä on liian halpaa ja johtaa siihen, ettei täysikään joukkoliikenneväline oikein ole välttämättä kannattava.

----------


## kemkim

> Itse soisin kausilipuista luovuttavan tyystin, aktiivinen matkustaminen niillä on liian halpaa ja johtaa siihen, ettei täysikään joukkoliikenneväline oikein ole välttämättä kannattava.


Miksi joukkoliikenteen pitäisi olla kannattavaa? Sehän on peruspalvelu ja sitä tarvitaan, koska kaupunkia rakennetaan niin, että matkat ovat liian pitkiä käveltäväksi tai pyöräiltäväksi. Kausilippu on keskeinen joukkoliikenteen etu verrattuna henkilöautoon. Jos lipun ostaa työmatkoja varten, niin vapaa-ajan matkatkin kannattaa matkustaa joukkoliikenteellä, koska lisäkuluja ei tule. Harvapa "tavallinen ihminen" huvikseen busseissa istuu (toisin kuin monet foorumin jäsenet, itseni mukaanlukien  :Wink: ), kai useimmilla on muitakin kiinnostuksen kohteita?

----------


## Albert

> Miksi joukkoliikenteen pitäisi olla kannattavaa? Sehän on peruspalvelu ja sitä tarvitaan,


Nimenomaan! Ja jos ei ole kunnon joukkoliikennettä Hesan kokoisessa kaupungissa, niin ei "mustat bemaritkaan" täällä kumia polttelisi.

----------


## Hartsa

> Melko teennäinen tämä hintojenalennus, onhan lippujen hintoja nostettu lähes poikkeuksetta vuosittain. Myöskin kausilippujen alennus on niin marginaalinen, ettei ainakaan uusista käyttäjistä ole pelkoa.
> 
> Matkailijalippujen hintojenkorotus on myös tyhmää, Tampereella nuori matkustaa vuorokauden neljällä eurolla, niin Helsingissä "vain" hintaan 6,80.


Arvolippujen hinnan alennuksella saattaa olla vaikutusta mielikuviin joukkoliikenteen hinnoista. Monet ihmiset muodostavat mielikuvan joukkoliikenteen hinnasta kertalippujen eivätkä kuukausilippujen perusteella. Usein lehdistökin viittaa kertalippujen hintoihin.

6,80 euroa matkailijalipusta on paljon. Sen hintainen matkailijalippu sopii ulkomaalaiselle joka käy Helsingissä kerran elämässään eikä hänen kannata ostaa tavallista matkakorttia. Etelä-Suomessa asuvan ei matkalijalippua kannata ostaa.




> Nykyään 25-vuotiaat matkustavat lastenlipulla, kun tuo 16-17 vuotta on usein hankala ikä arvioida ulkonäöstä.


Entä sitten kun tulee tarkastus. Yrityksestä säästää pari euroa matkustamalla lastenlipulla saattaa tulla 80 euron lisämaksu.

----------


## RSS

Matkakortilla ostettujen Helsingin sisäisten lippujen hinnat alenevat vappuna. Aikuisten 30 päivän kausilippu maksaa 1.5. alkaen 41, 20 euroa eli 1,60 euroa vähemmän kuin aiemmin. Kausiliput halpenevat keskimäärin 3,7 prosenttia.
Matkakortilla ostettujen arvolippujen hinnat laskevat yli 9 prosenttia. Aikuisten arvolippu maksaa muutoksen jälkeen 1,65 euroa ja raitiovaunuarvolippu 1,24 euroa.

Sen sijaan kuljettajalta ostettavan kertalipun hinta nousee 2,20 eurosta 2,50 euroon. Lasten kertalippu kallistuu 1,10 eurosta 1,20 euroon. Myös yhden, kolmen ja viiden vuorokauden matkailijalippujen hinnat nousevat. Kännykkälipun sekä automaatista ostettujen kerta- ja raitiovaunulippujen hinnat säilyvät ennallaan.

Helsingin kaupunginvaltuusto päätti hinnoista keskiviikkona 1.4. Alennuksen mahdollistaa valtion myöntämä tuki suurten kaupunkien joukkoliikenteelle. Helsinki käyttää tukea lisäksi liikennetarjonnan lisäämiseen ja turvallisuuden parantamiseen.

Eri lippulajien hintasuhteiden muuttaminen perustuu Helsingin pitkän aikavälin tariffipolitiikkaan. HKL:n selvitysten mukaan kausi- ja arvolippujen hintoja alentamalla ja kertalippujen hintoja korottamalla voidaan parantaa joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä ja lisätä matkustajamääriä.

Valtaosa matkustajista hyötyy nyt toteutettavista muutoksista. Helsingin joukkoliikennematkoista kaksi kolmasosaa tehdään kausilipuilla, 15 prosenttia arvolipuilla ja viisi prosenttia kertalipuilla.

*Hinnanalennusta myös etukäteen korttinsa ladanneille*
HKL hyvittää hinnanalennuksen takautuvasti niille asiakkaille, jotka ovat ladanneet matkakortille kautta ennen hinnanalennusta. Hyvitys annetaan HKL:n palvelupisteessä uuden kauden latauksen yhteydessä lataamalla asiakkaan kortille arvoa, jota voi käyttää esimerkiksi kauden maksuun.

Hyvityksen saa täysistä 30 päivän jaksoista. Aikuisten normaalihintaisesta kausilipusta hyvitys on 1,60 euroa 30 päivältä.

Hyvitys maksetaan asiakkaan pyynnöstä, kun palvelupisteessä ladataan kortille uusi kausi. Hyvitys pitää hakea kahden kuukauden kuluessa siitä, kun vanhalla hinnalla ostettu kausi on päättynyt.


Lippujen hinnat 1.5. alkaen (pdf): Liite 472



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------

